# Don't forget the safety on speargun. Example



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Excuse the language.

Video


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

sealark said:


> Excuse the language.
> 
> Video


Been there. That was a nice fish, too


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

Forgive the potential foul language...


----------

